# Hello Sailnet....



## texomobile (May 17, 2008)

Hi and greetings all,

I just bought a fixer upper seafarer 22 1983 with, (what I am told, Low miles), The wood inside is all rotted and the floor is all de-laminated and not usable. I guess I have to replace all the interior wood parts. The wiring doesn't seem to work as well and the outboard is seized. Other than the damage to the keel, and a few leaks around all the port windows and hatch she is a fine boat. I cant wait to see her float. It has a nice trailer. I was thinking of naming her "stimulus" as that was the source of her funding. I told my wife it attached its self to the truck on a ride to the store for potatoes and asked her If I could keep the boat as it followed me all the way home. I have little history on the boat other than it was only used to transport a old retired couple to church on Sundays. I bought 2 sheets of marine grade plywood and have commenced to replace some of the plywood panels in the forward v birth and cabin seats. Does anyone have a scanned copy of the actual 1983 seafarer 22 manual they could send my way? I got a box of stuff and 2 aluminum poles that I think may be the mast and boom. I'm not sure it all goes together! This is my first boat by the way. I have found very little seafarer sites on the net (just one, actually)

Thanks thats it for now I am going to start a web page on the boat on my web site devoted to this boat. Welcome To Redgate farm but until then fair winds and happy sailing!

Luc Perin
AKA Texomobile


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Luc...good luck with the project!


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet Luc. Sounds like you have an awesome project going there! I'll bet it turns out to be perfect! Keep us posted and fire away with the questions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Luc,
Welcome to Sailnet and good luck.


----------

